# Arrowheads Ive found this week



## greenbean (Mar 26, 2005)

Here is a pic of some arrowheads I have found this week. The dark on is a drill. I also found alot of pottery, but didn't take any pics of it.


Chris


----------



## Hippie (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice Chris. We have alot of mounds here, and also alot of stuff is found in farm fields.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 27, 2005)

It's amazing what you can find in your backyard if you dig a little!





Unfortuantely, my house is on a former quarry. When I dig a tiny bit, I seem always to hit solid rock.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 27, 2005)

My father in law breaks a bunch when he tills his garden. Sometimes he will find on he didn't hit and other times he finds it after the tiller has hit it. The lucky joker find big ones too. There isn't many little ones at his place but there is a bunch of big ones.





Chris.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 27, 2005)

Pottery peices or whole? And still waiting on some pictures of your bows.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 27, 2005)

All I have found so far is pieces, some as big as your hand, but other have found whole pots. Here is the only pic I could find. This is my first osage bow. I made it a couple of years ago. 62#@28in. and still shooting good.





Chris



*Edited by: greenbean *


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 27, 2005)

You need a better camera dude but it still looks nice



do you make for others or just for yourself?


----------



## greenbean (Mar 27, 2005)

The croping and resizing made the pic grainy. The photo looks good though. I scanned it into the pc.


Chris


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 27, 2005)

Do you have PS Pro? If you do bring the picture there click on image tab and resize.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 28, 2005)

Nope I have MGI photosuite. Works OK but I have seen better programs.


Chris


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 30, 2005)

Where do you find your arrow head? Are you out looking for them or just find them while working?


----------



## greenbean (Mar 30, 2005)

I go to a natural lake in the Saline river bottoms that is a known indian site. It's not a burial ground so it is legal to dig. Plus it's on private land so I don't have any worries there. Every now and then I will find something at work, but normally I don't pay attention to anything except what I'm doing. Felling trees is one job that requires full attention. If you get hurt you usually go to the hospital. I've been twice because of work. 3 fractured ribs one time and concusion the other. I don't like hospitals so I try not to get hurt but sometimes it just happens like it or not.


Chris


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 30, 2005)

I know just what your talking about been there and loved it just cant pay the bills with it. Must be a little better in your neck of the woods when it rains here it shuts just about everything down. Sure miss the woods though.


----------

